
Activity To Go, a new Heroku add-on now in beta - crazyantlabs
https://elements.heroku.com/addons/activitytogo
======
crazyantlabs
Hi,

If you're using Heroku, you might want to try Activity To Go which is in free
beta now. It allows you to track any change to your Heroku app(s) in a Slack
channel, or in files on S3 for compliance sake. It's essentially a step up
from Deploy Hooks as it covers many other types of events and it supports
Slack.

Please let us know what you think.

Thanks!

